# Waterford, Wisconsin - USA!!



## jeff618 (Mar 31, 2010)

Newbee here...

2006 GTO - Stock

:cheers :cheers :cheers :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome... looks like you're 30-45 minutes south of me!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome, just north on madison myself.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Welcome, just north on madison myself.


Hey that reminds me... were you cruising 16/51 in Portage on Sunday around 3? I swear I saw your car drive by the A&W (I was eating lunch) at like 3:10-3:15.

I was on my way out to the Dells...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Hey that reminds me... were you cruising 16/51 in Portage on Sunday around 3? I swear I saw your car drive by the A&W (I was eating lunch) at like 3:10-3:15.
> 
> I was on my way out to the Dells...


It probable was, I live just down the block from the A&W and I drive the car ever chance I get. :cheers


----------



## jeff618 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wisconsin Represents!! Go Brewers!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Jeff you'll have to try to get to the Automotion car show in the Dell's in May. :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jeff618 said:


> Wisconsin Represents!! Go Brewers!!


Word. Hey do have any pics of your ride? There's a good chance we might bump into each other this summer.


----------



## jeff618 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Jeff you'll have to try to get to the Automotion car show in the Dell's in May. :cheers


Are the dates set yet? What are the dates?

arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jeff618 said:


> Are the dates set yet? What are the dates?
> 
> arty:


May 22 and 23. But, just found out...no new muscle allowed.


----------



## jeff618 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rukee said:


> May 22 and 23. But, just found out...no new muscle allowed.


Spectators are allowed though, correct?
:shutme


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jeff618 said:


> Spectators are allowed though, correct?
> :shutme


Oh-yeah, I think I herd the show brings in over 40,000 people to the Dells for the show. Hotels may be booked up and several hold their own small car shows in their parking lots.


----------



## jeff618 (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe a day trip on the ole' motorcycle? Makes parking easier...


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

im going to the dells show also. only 45 min. away


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet! If you guys see my car, introduce yourselves! :cheers


----------



## jeff618 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Sweet! If you guys see my car, introduce yourselves! :cheers


Will Do!!


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I wish there was some people on this forum around me  I've seen 6 newer GTO's (while in mine) in Bloomington and only got to talk to one and he seemed like he was in a hurry  2 weeks ago I even seen a QS with a spoiler delete and a Monaro front end! I haven't seen anything about car shows or events anywhere near my area.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Racine in the House!*

U o W alum and trapt in SC!!

Not missing the 10's..A 4 with a six pack under her arm at closing!

On Wisconsin!

Greg:cheers


----------



## jeff618 (Mar 31, 2010)

Smokin'Goat said:


> U o W alum and trapt in SC!!
> 
> Not missing the 10's..A 4 with a six pack under her arm at closing!
> 
> ...


Go ugly early, thus ensuring yourself the cutest looking ugly girl at the end of the evening!! Always remember, a 2 at 10 is a 10 at 2!!!!
:cheers


----------

